# Its Thanksgiving



## Peixaria (Dec 31, 2008)

Seeing as how Turkey Time is upon us I thought a thread revealing turkey and stuffing recipes would be appropriate. Heres my stuffing of choice:

Melt 1 lb of bacon in large saucepan, 12 qts or larger.
while cooking dice 1 head of celery and 3 large onions. When bacon is brown, with slotted spoon remove crispy pieces from fat and reserve.
into bacon fat and some added vegetable oil add 2 bay leaves, celery and onion. keep covered while on medium low.
In the meantime, Cut up 1 loaf of sliced Potatoe Bread into cubes.
When vegetables look translucent, add a healthy dose of Bells Turkey Seasoning. Teeters has it, I dont know who else.
When vegetable mixture with spice smells right remove from heat.
Add back the reserved bacon and stir. Add the bread cubes in about 2 or 3 seperate batches. Stir until the bread has absorbed all the liquid and begins to clump up with the rest. This is easily enough to stuff a 12-14 lb. bird and have a dry tray leftover. Dry tray should go in the oven on the last hour of turkey baking time and should be covered tightly with foil for the first 40 minutes or it will dry out. I make this for 2 people, in a small hen. Gives leftovers for 3 or 4 days. If your serving a 18 or 20 lb bird with the whole family, double the recipe.


----------

